
Quantifying My Transition from Academia to Data Science - bpolania
http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/2015/09/22/quantifying-my-transition-from-academia-to-data-science/?utm_campaign=Data%2BElixir&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Data_Elixir_55
======
wsxcde
I think the data would be more interesting if it was presented as a stacked
bar plot or a set of pie charts.

ed: also the fact that you do way fewer experiments; isn't that mostly because
you moved from neuroscience to retail? I don't know what neuroscientists in
industry do, but I'm assuming they'd have to spend plenty of time in
experiments too, is that right? Or do they just hire a bunch of minions to do
the dirty work?

------
6stringmerc
An interesting approach to framing the different avenues. I have experience
with some Post Docs but limited exposure to the cohort of Data Scientists.
Therefore, one of my questions regarding the spike in time spent on "analysis
and learning" is with respect to the population within each sphere. As in, I
wonder if in the Data Science position there are fewer Data Scientists "on
task" than in Academia environment, where if there are more Experimental
Neuroscientist Post Docs, then the "on task" time would be (naturally?) more
stratified. Or, in simpler terms, being 1 of X versus 1 of Y might have a
material impact?

